# Politics and News > World Affairs >  78-year old pensioner under arrest in London after killing armed intruder in own home

## Crunch

*Richard Osborn-Brooks, a 78-year-old pensioner from London, is currently sitting in jail cell as police investigate him over the death of a suspected armed intruder he stabbed during a confrontation in his home on Tuesday

*https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201..._source=Direct

The 78-year-old was held on suspicion of murder after the 38-year-old died of his wounds in hospital in the early hours of Wednesday morning.

Police said the struggle broke out after the pensioner, named locally as Richard Osborn-Brooks, found two men inside his home in South Park, Hither Green, south London shortly after midnight.

One of the burglars, who was armed with a screwdriver, forced the homeowner into his kitchen while his accomplice went upstairs.
Detectives believe a struggle then took place between "one of the males and the homeowner" and the 38-year-old intruder was stabbed in the upper body.

*
Thats right: He killed the guy in self defense and now hes the one in jail getting investigated for murder: 

What the fuck is wrong with the British these days?*

----------

Beachcomber (04-28-2018),Big Bird (04-04-2018),Dave37 (04-04-2018),Hillofbeans (04-04-2018),Knightkore (04-04-2018),Kris P Bacon (04-04-2018),Louise (04-04-2018),MedicineBow (04-04-2018),MisterVeritis (05-01-2018),MrMike (05-01-2018),Old Tex (05-01-2018),patrickt (04-27-2018),Quark (04-04-2018),QuaseMarco (05-01-2018),Retiredat50 (04-04-2018),Rita Marley (04-04-2018),Rutabaga (04-04-2018),Swedgin (05-01-2018),texmaster (04-04-2018),tiny1 (05-01-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

@Fly Paper?

----------

Kodiak (04-04-2018)

----------


## Morning Star

How are all these people running around with assault screw drivers?

----------

Big Bird (04-04-2018),Don29palms (04-04-2018),Knightkore (04-04-2018),Kris P Bacon (04-04-2018),Quark (04-04-2018),Rickity Plumber (04-04-2018),Rutabaga (04-04-2018)

----------


## Fly Paper

> @Fly Paper?


Read my signature, shove it, don't do call outs and flame baiting. If you can't read, get your carer to help.

----------


## Morning Star

> Read my signature, shove it, don't do call outs and flame baiting. If you can't read, get your carer to help.


Somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed this am.

----------

MedicineBow (04-04-2018),MisterVeritis (05-01-2018)

----------


## Traddles

The guy should be rewarded for improving Britain's gene pool. And for improving his neighborhood:




> In February alone there were 115 incidents of crime reported to police for the post code area covering South Park Crescent, including a number of burglaries close to the pensioner’s home and a number of cases of criminal damage, vehicle theft and sexual violence.


The local police should stop wasting resources in holding him and use those resources to find the deceased scum's partner-scum.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),Kris P Bacon (04-04-2018),MedicineBow (04-04-2018),Quark (04-04-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> @Fly Paper?


That's like asking Ted Bundy why he liked to rape and kill young women.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),Quark (04-04-2018),Rita Marley (04-04-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> The guy should be rewarded for improving Britain's gene pool. And for improving his neighborhood:
> 
> 
> 
> The local police should stop wasting resources in holding him and use those resources to find the deceased scum's partner-scum.


Sounds like the criminals are running the place these days.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),Quark (04-04-2018)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

It's the same in Canada.  Criminals have more rights than law abiding citizens.

----------

Big Dummy (04-04-2018),Knightkore (04-04-2018),MisterVeritis (05-01-2018),Quark (04-04-2018),Rickity Plumber (04-04-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Read my signature, shove it, don't do call outs and flame baiting. If you can't read, get your carer to help.


I have sigs turned off. And don't be so rude or I will report you to the bobbies for being racist and you will go to jail.

----------

Big Bird (04-04-2018),Crunch (04-04-2018),Don29palms (04-04-2018),FirstGenCanadian (04-04-2018),JustPassinThru (04-04-2018),Knightkore (04-04-2018),Kris P Bacon (04-04-2018),MedicineBow (04-04-2018),MisterVeritis (05-01-2018),NORAD (04-04-2018),Quark (04-04-2018),Retiredat50 (04-04-2018),Traddles (04-04-2018)

----------


## anna

> *
> That’s right: He killed the guy in self defense and now he’s the one in jail getting investigated for murder: 
> 
> *


This is wrong, I hope he's let off, and quickly.  

People should have the right to defend themselves in their own home, to the death if necessary.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),Thing 1 (04-04-2018)

----------


## Traddles

> Somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed this am.


Whatever @Rita Marley's intent, an explanation - whether agreeing or disagreeing with the guy being arrested - from some one familiar with English law would have been interesting.

----------

Rita Marley (04-04-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> Read my signature, shove it, don't do call outs and flame baiting. If you can't read, get your carer to help.


The irony of your signature & avatar is very hilarious.

----------

Retiredat50 (04-04-2018),texmaster (04-04-2018)

----------


## Morning Star

> People should have the right to defend themselves in their own home, to the death if necessary.


Not in the UK. You have to call the keystone cops to defend you.

----------

Quark (04-04-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

This kind of shit is coming here to America through the liberal supremacists, like David Hogg.  We are supposed to not defend ourselves because oh golly, we might offend some damn ethnically dark skinned asshole minority.....

----------

Quark (04-04-2018),Rita Marley (04-04-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> Not in the UK. You have to call the keystone cops to defend you.


So it is either let the robbers, murderers or rapists do what they want to you OR get yourself labelled as a robber, murderer or rapist for defending yourself?

It is both a morbid fascination and sad to see a civilization implode.

----------

Morning Star (04-04-2018),Quark (04-04-2018),Rita Marley (04-04-2018)

----------


## Morning Star

There is a solution for that:

EthnicCleanser.jpg

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),Quark (04-04-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Read my signature, shove it, don't do call outs and flame baiting. If you can't read, get your carer to help.


Don't ever talk to @Rita Marley that way. What did she ever do to you? You are about rude as fuck.

----------

Crunch (04-04-2018),Knightkore (04-04-2018),Kris P Bacon (04-04-2018),Louise (04-05-2018),NORAD (04-04-2018),Rita Marley (04-04-2018)

----------


## Morning Star

> So it is either let the robbers, murderers or rapists do what they want to you OR get yourself labelled as a robber, murderer or rapist for defending yourself?
> 
> It is both a morbid fascination and sad to see a civilization implode.


Yea, they are about as bright as their teeth are shiny.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),Quark (04-04-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

> Read my signature, shove it, don't do call outs and flame baiting. If you can't read, get your carer to help.


Do you give a toss about knife self defense?

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Don't ever talk to @Rita Marley that way. What did she ever do to you? You are about rude as fuck.


To be fair, I was poking him but with a point. We see British laws as insane. No free speech? No guns? No right to self-defense?

----------

Hillofbeans (04-04-2018),Knightkore (04-04-2018),MedicineBow (04-04-2018),Quark (04-04-2018),Rickity Plumber (04-04-2018)

----------


## Morning Star



----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

> Don't ever talk to @Rita Marley that way. What did she ever do to you? You are about rude as fuck.


Kazakhstan might be getting to him. A return to Iceland or New Zealand might be in order.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),Rickity Plumber (04-04-2018),Rita Marley (04-04-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> To be fair, I was poking him but with a point. We see British laws as insane. No free speech? No guns? No right to self-defense?


They must be afraid that people will try to be 'independent' or some shit like that.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),Quark (04-04-2018),Rita Marley (04-04-2018)

----------


## Morning Star

It sounds to me like they have a screwdriver problem not a people problem.

It's far too easy for people in the UK to get a screwdriver. 

Then there is the hardware store loophole. No background check.

----------

Don29palms (04-04-2018),Knightkore (04-04-2018),MedicineBow (04-04-2018),MisterVeritis (05-01-2018),Quark (04-04-2018),Rickity Plumber (04-05-2018),Rita Marley (04-04-2018)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Read my signature, shove it, don't do call outs and flame baiting. If you can't read, get your carer to help.


Now that you are here (note: "asshole" is silent) what is wrong with the Brits?

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),Kris P Bacon (04-04-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> They must be afraid that people will try to be 'independent' or some shit like that.


They're lucky they were in Britain. If they popped some lock with a screwdriver in America they both would have been shot dead and the shooter declared a hero for protecting his family.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),Kris P Bacon (04-04-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> To be fair, I was poking him but with a point. We see British laws as insane. No free speech? No guns? No right to self-defense?


If you would not have posted what you did, I would have done it. In fact I have done it many times. But only to get a Brits eye view of a situation. Not as he calls it . . .a call out. 

A call out is when one biatch stands on the sidewalk and yells at the other biatch to "come out out here".

So they can pull each others weaves off.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),Kris P Bacon (04-04-2018),NORAD (04-04-2018),Rita Marley (04-04-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> If you would not have posted what you did, I would have done it. In fact I have done it many times. But only to get a Brits eye view of a situation. Not as he calls it . . .a call out. 
> 
> A call out is when one biatch stands on the sidewalk and yells at the other biatch to "come out out here".
> 
> So they can pull each others weaves off.


Wooooorrrrld Staaaaaar.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),Rickity Plumber (04-04-2018)

----------


## Quark

> *Richard Osborn-Brooks, a 78-year-old pensioner from London, is currently sitting in jail cell as police investigate him over the death of a suspected armed intruder he stabbed during a confrontation in his home on Tuesday
> 
> *https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201..._source=Direct
> 
> The 78-year-old was held on suspicion of murder after the 38-year-old died of his wounds in hospital in the early hours of Wednesday morning.
> 
> Police said the struggle broke out after the pensioner, named locally as Richard Osborn-Brooks, found two men inside his home in South Park, Hither Green, south London shortly after midnight.
> 
> One of the burglars, who was armed with a screwdriver, forced the homeowner into his kitchen while his accomplice went upstairs.
> ...


All the REAL men died building an empire.

----------


## Quark

> It's the same in Canada.  Criminals have more rights than law abiding citizens.


Don't feel bad they do in the US too.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018)

----------


## Hillofbeans

They have a history of stupid:

On 20 August 1999, Tony Martin, a bachelor, was living alone at his farmhouse in Emneth Hungate, Norfolk, nicknamed _Bleak House, which he inherited from his uncle in about 1980.[2] He claimed to have been burgled a total of ten times, losing £6,000 worth of furniture. Police sources say they are not sure that all the incidents took place.[3] Martin also complained about police inaction over the burglaries and claimed that multiple items and furniture were stolen such as dinnerware and a grandfather clock.[3] Martin had equipped himself with an illegally held pump-action Winchester Model 1300 12 gauge[4] shotgun which he claimed to have found.[5] Martin had his shotgun certificate revoked in 1994 after he found a man scrumping for apples in his orchard and shot a hole in the back of his vehicle.[6] Pump-action shotguns with a magazine capacity of more than two are illegal to hold on a shotgun certificate however, and can only be held with a firearms certificate.[7]__On the evening of 20 August 1999, two burglars – Brendon Fearon, 29, and 16-year-old Fred Barras (both Irish Travellers from Newark-upon-Trent in Nottinghamshire)[8] – broke into Martin's house.[9] Shooting downwards in the dark with his shotgun loaded with birdshot, Martin shot three times towards the intruders (once when they were in the stairwell and twice more when they were trying to flee through the window of an adjacent ground floor room). Barras was hit in the back and both sustained gunshot injuries to their legs. Both escaped through the window but Barras died at the scene.[10] Martin claimed that he opened fire after being woken when the intruders smashed a window. The prosecution accused him of lying in wait for the burglars and opening fire without warning from close range, in retribution for previous break-ins at his home.[11]On 10 January 2000, Fearon and Darren Bark, 33 (who had acted as the getaway driver), both from Newark-on-Trent, Nottinghamshire, admitted to conspiring to burgle Martin's farmhouse. Fearon was sentenced to 36 months in prison, and Bark to 30 months[9] (with an additional 12 months arising from previous offences). Fearon was released on 10 August 2001.[9] Fred Barras, the dead youth, had already been convicted of total of 29 offences by the time of his death at the age of 16, including seven convictions for theft and six for fraud.[12] He had been sentenced to two months in a young offenders' institution for assaulting a policeman, theft and being drunk and disorderly. On the night he was killed, Barras had just been released on bail after being accused of stealing garden furniture. His elderly grandmother, Mary Dolan, stated: "It's not fair that the farmer has got all the money and he is the one that took Fred away."[13]_

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2018),MedicineBow (04-04-2018),Rickity Plumber (04-05-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> All the REAL men died building an empire.


It seems like it was pretty much all downhill for them after WWII.

No longer being a world power turned them into a bunch of left wing wimps.

----------

Quark (04-04-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> Do you give a toss about knife self defense?


The only thing he is likely to too is some guys 'salad'

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-05-2018)

----------


## texmaster

> The irony of your signature & avatar is very hilarious.


Dead country walking.    England is finished.

----------

Quark (04-04-2018)

----------


## Traddles

> To be fair, I was poking him but with a point. We see British laws as insane. No free speech? No guns? No right to self-defense?


Similarly, I knew that was one possible reason underlying your post. However I came close to asking if one of our resident Brits could give some background, so that was another potential reason for your post. Had I been in the position of being the one "Mentioned", I would have played "dead wall" and simply explained the situation, plus or minus my views of it.

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-05-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> *Richard Osborn-Brooks, a 78-year-old pensioner from London, is currently sitting in jail cell as police investigate him over the death of a suspected armed intruder he stabbed during a confrontation in his home on Tuesday
> 
> *https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201..._source=Direct
> 
> The 78-year-old was held on suspicion of murder after the 38-year-old died of his wounds in hospital in the early hours of Wednesday morning.
> 
> Police said the struggle broke out after the pensioner, named locally as Richard Osborn-Brooks, found two men inside his home in South Park, Hither Green, south London shortly after midnight.
> 
> One of the burglars, who was armed with a screwdriver, forced the homeowner into his kitchen while his accomplice went upstairs.
> ...


Dentition?

----------

Traddles (04-05-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> It seems like it was pretty much all downhill for them after WWII.
> 
> No longer being a world power turned them into a bunch of left wing wimps.


The UK lost an entire generation of able men in WWI and then again in WWII they were fighting the Germans for more than 2 years before we came in.  Another entire generation of able men gone.

They had no more to restock the nation.

----------

Quark (04-04-2018),Thing 1 (04-04-2018)

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Elderly Man Defends Himself During Home Invasion, Gets Arrested On Suspicion Of Murder*
> 
> 
> A 78-year-old resident of Hither Green in South London is under arrest for suspicion of murder after two men broke into his home Tuesday night and one of them ended up dead.The man, who hasn’t been identified, was confronted by the home invaders and one of the men, who was “armed with a screwdriver,” forced him into the kitchen where a struggle ensued, the Independent reports. 
> 
> The fight ended with the burglar being stabbed once in the chest and dying and the victim being arrested.The dead burglar is only identified as a 38-year-old man. His partner fled the scene and is currently at large.The Mirror reports, “The homeowner was initially arrested on suspicion of GBH (great bodily harm) while murder cops investigate the fatal incident. He was later further arrested on suspicion of murder.”
> 
> UK Man Arrested For Defending Himself | The Daily Caller


More at above link:
 :Geez:

----------

Rutabaga (04-04-2018)

----------


## dinosaur

I am so glad to live in America, especially Florida which has "stand your ground".  Terrible that Brits cannot defend themselves.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-04-2018),Madison (04-04-2018),Retiredat50 (04-04-2018),Rickity Plumber (04-05-2018),Rutabaga (04-04-2018)

----------


## DonGlock26

The British are just the placenta of liberty now. Sad.....

----------

Madison (04-04-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

[QUOTE=dinosaur;1748132]I am so glad to live in America, especially Florida which has "stand your ground".  *Terrible that Brits cannot defend themselves.[/*QUOTE]

yes,,,its unacceptable...they should do something about that...

----------

DonGlock26 (04-04-2018),Madison (04-04-2018)

----------


## MedicineBow

Just wait....I'm sure a certain poster will chime in with their usual B.S.

 It's difficult to fathom that people have allowed their government to remove one of the most basic rights....self preservation. Who can possibly believe that people should just stand there and take abuse and assault? This is what happens when people are subjects and allow a government to control them.

 It's disgusting.......

----------

Daily Bread (04-04-2018),DonGlock26 (04-04-2018),JMWinPR (04-04-2018),Madison (04-04-2018),Rickity Plumber (04-05-2018)

----------


## MedicineBow

[QUOTE=Rutabaga;1748140]


> I am so glad to live in America, especially Florida which has "stand your ground".  *Terrible that Brits cannot defend themselves.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> yes,,,its unacceptable...they should do something about that...


 I'm afraid its too late for the subjects in the U.K.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-04-2018),Madison (04-04-2018),Rutabaga (04-04-2018)

----------


## Quark

> It seems like it was pretty much all downhill for them after WWII.
> 
> No longer being a world power turned them into a bunch of left wing wimps.


Wars and empire building tends to kill off the flower of manhood. All you are left with is sissies and women.

----------

Hillofbeans (04-04-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Dead country walking.    England is finished.


And we aren't far behind. When the baby boom generation dies off in a decade or so all you will have left is sissies and women.

----------

Hillofbeans (04-04-2018),texmaster (04-04-2018)

----------


## liberal_hack

> Read my signature, shove it, don't do call outs and flame baiting. If you can't read, get your carer to help.


I'm sorry but we've never communicated. Who are you?

----------


## Don29palms

> I'm sorry but we've never communicated. Who are you?


Don't worry about her. It just that time of the month.

----------


## JMWinPR

Which way did he go? Sssssssh, be wawy wawy quiet, we're hunting fwies.

----------

Daily Bread (04-04-2018),Rickity Plumber (04-05-2018)

----------


## MedicineBow

> I have sigs turned off. And don't be so rude or I will report you to the bobbies for being racist and you will go to jail.


 You aren't alone. I have most everything turned off....signs and avatars.

----------


## MedicineBow

> They have a history of stupid:
> 
> On 20 August 1999, Tony Martin, a bachelor, was living alone at his farmhouse in Emneth Hungate, Norfolk, nicknamed _Bleak House, which he inherited from his uncle in about 1980.[2] He claimed to have been burgled a total of ten times, losing £6,000 worth of furniture. Police sources say they are not sure that all the incidents took place.[3] Martin also complained about police inaction over the burglaries and claimed that multiple items and furniture were stolen such as dinnerware and a grandfather clock.[3] Martin had equipped himself with an illegally held pump-action Winchester Model 1300 12 gauge[4] shotgun which he claimed to have found.[5] Martin had his shotgun certificate revoked in 1994 after he found a man scrumping for apples in his orchard and shot a hole in the back of his vehicle.[6] Pump-action shotguns with a magazine capacity of more than two are illegal to hold on a shotgun certificate however, and can only be held with a firearms certificate.[7]__On the evening of 20 August 1999, two burglars  Brendon Fearon, 29, and 16-year-old Fred Barras (both Irish Travellers from Newark-upon-Trent in Nottinghamshire)[8]  broke into Martin's house.[9] Shooting downwards in the dark with his shotgun loaded with birdshot, Martin shot three times towards the intruders (once when they were in the stairwell and twice more when they were trying to flee through the window of an adjacent ground floor room). Barras was hit in the back and both sustained gunshot injuries to their legs. Both escaped through the window but Barras died at the scene.[10] Martin claimed that he opened fire after being woken when the intruders smashed a window. The prosecution accused him of lying in wait for the burglars and opening fire without warning from close range, in retribution for previous break-ins at his home.[11]On 10 January 2000, Fearon and Darren Bark, 33 (who had acted as the getaway driver), both from Newark-on-Trent, Nottinghamshire, admitted to conspiring to burgle Martin's farmhouse. Fearon was sentenced to 36 months in prison, and Bark to 30 months[9] (with an additional 12 months arising from previous offences). Fearon was released on 10 August 2001.[9] Fred Barras, the dead youth, had already been convicted of total of 29 offences by the time of his death at the age of 16, including seven convictions for theft and six for fraud.[12] He had been sentenced to two months in a young offenders' institution for assaulting a policeman, theft and being drunk and disorderly. On the night he was killed, Barras had just been released on bail after being accused of stealing garden furniture. His elderly grandmother, Mary Dolan, stated: "It's not fair that the farmer has got all the money and he is the one that took Fred away."[13]_


 That wasn't too far from where I lived........sad.

----------

Hillofbeans (04-05-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Read my signature, shove it, don't do call outs and flame baiting. If you can't read, get your carer to help.


WHAT??   after the call outs you do HERE and you take that attitude??   Liberal privilege.  

See how that works people.   One set of rules for me, another for thee.

----------

Crunch (04-05-2018),Quark (04-04-2018),Retiredat50 (04-04-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> WHAT??   after the call outs you do HERE and you take that attitude??   Liberal privilege.  
> 
> See how that works people.   One set of rules for me, another for thee.


Yeah, it seems he wants to come here and trash talk America and Americans, but don't say anything bad about Britain or the UK, or he throws a tantrum.

Oh well, some people...

----------

Quark (04-04-2018)

----------


## Dan40

The weird thing is that with all the SHITHOLE nations wishing they were not SHITHOLES, the UK consciously chose to become a SHITHOLE nation by begging all the islamic terrorists to come live in the UK's new SHITHOLE.

Odd.

----------

Crunch (04-05-2018),Quark (04-04-2018),Rickity Plumber (04-05-2018),Rutabaga (04-04-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> The weird thing is that with all the SHITHOLE nations wishing they were not SHITHOLES, the UK consciously chose to become a SHITHOLE nation by begging all the islamic terrorists to come live in the UK's new SHITHOLE.
> 
> Odd.


now they want us to be just like them...

they have NOTHING worthy of emulation...that's why we tossed them to the curb...

----------


## JustPassinThru

> To be fair, I was poking him but with a point. We see British laws as insane. No free speech? No guns? No right to self-defense?


Off-topic but I'm curious.  What are the laws, self-defense and guns, where you are at?

Is your land part of the British Commonwealth?

----------


## Thing 1

> Which way did he go? Sssssssh, be wawy wawy quiet, we're hunting fwies.


I killed the first fly of the season today.

----------


## Crunch

> The UK lost an entire generation of able men in WWI and then again in WWII they were fighting the Germans for more than 2 years before we came in.  Another entire generation of able men gone.
> 
> They had no more to restock the nation.


Plenty of 'queens' though

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> The UK lost an entire generation of able men in WWI and then again in WWII they were fighting the Germans for more than 2 years before we came in.  Another entire generation of able men gone.
> 
> They had no more to restock the nation.


What has replaced these real men after WWII were the Clockwork Orange types. Scallywags and other undesirables needing dental work have kowtowed leaving their country wide open to mooslum invasion. The only exception is @Tom_Cruise who is perhaps the last remaining real man with values and morality. 

Oh, yes, and don't forget that only a double barrel shotgun is allowed for home defense . . . er I mean you have to let the bums run rampant in your own home and have their way with your daughter while you sit idly by.

----------


## Crunch

> What has replaced these real men after WWII were the Clockwork Orange types. Scallywags and other undesirables needing dental work have kowtowed leaving their country wide open to mooslum invasion. The only exception is @Tom_Cruise who is perhaps the last remaining real man with values and morality. 
> 
> Oh, yes, and don't forget that only a double barrel shotgun is allowed for home defense . . . er I mean you have to let the bums run rampant in your own home and have their way with your daughter while you sit idly by.


Isn't Tom Cruise a fudge packer?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Just wait....I'm sure a certain poster will chime in with their usual B.S.
> 
>  It's difficult to fathom that people have allowed their government to remove one of the most basic rights....self preservation. Who can possibly believe that people should just stand there and take abuse and assault? This is what happens when people are subjects and allow a government to control them.
> 
>  It's disgusting.......



Thanks @MedicineBow . You have always contributed rational responses to this board since I have known you. Many offer knee jerk replies (such as me) and that is okay, we are who we are. 


Just glad to have your simple no nonsense approach to an array of subjects here. Thanks for all that. Keep up the great work. I value this interrelation.

----------

MedicineBow (04-27-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Isn't Tom Cruise a fudge packer?


Yes, Tom Cruise is a pitcher (or possibly a catcher) but our @Tom_Cruise is neither.

----------

Crunch (04-05-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Plenty of 'queens' though


Gotta go with whacha got.

----------


## Dan40

> What has replaced these real men after WWII were the Clockwork Orange types. Scallywags and other undesirables needing dental work have kowtowed leaving their country wide open to mooslum invasion. The only exception is @Tom_Cruise who is perhaps the last remaining real man with values and morality. 
> 
> Oh, yes, and don't forget that only a double barrel shotgun is allowed for home defense . . . er I mean you have to let the bums run rampant in your own home and have their way with your daughter while you sit idly by.


Scallywags?  SCALLYWAGS?

What about Scofflaws?
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Scallywags?  SCALLYWAGS?
> 
> What about Scofflaws?


Them too!

----------

frankmusic (04-27-2018)

----------


## tiny1

> It seems like it was pretty much all downhill for them after WWII.
> 
> No longer being a world power turned them into a bunch of left wing wimps.


Uh....maybe it is more that because they became a bunch of left wing wimps, that their nation is in decline.  Just thinking....... :Thinking: ......... :Thumbsup20:

----------

Crunch (04-06-2018),frankmusic (04-27-2018),Knightkore (04-05-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> Yes, Tom Cruise is a pitcher (or possibly a catcher) but our @Tom_Cruise is neither.


He was pretty funny in Tropic Thunder.

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-06-2018)

----------


## Crunch

*Story update:

GOOD NEWS! 78-year-old London man cleared in death of intruder he stabbed in self-defense, but the NIGHTMARE continues

*
From the release: 
*Detective Chief Inspector Simon Harding, of the Met’s Homicide and Major Crime Command, said:* “This is a tragic case for all of those involved. As expected with any incident where someone has lost their life, my officers carried out a thorough investigation into the circumstances of the death. “We have approached the CPS for early investigative advice, as required under the guidance. We have received and considered that advice, and, at present – on the evidence available – we will not seek a charging decision. Therefore, no further action will be taken against the man.Henry Vincent, the intruder, was spotted on CCTV cameras casing a different home 36 hours prior to his death



Vincent is a career criminal from a family of career criminals. From The Mirror: 
Burglar Henry Vincent was a father of four and part of a large family network centred on an estate in St Mary Cray, on the border of London and Kent. 
They describe themselves as travellers. In 2003 Vincent, his father Henry Senior, and uncles David, Clifford, Robert, John and Stephen were convicted of a huge cowboy builders racket. 
The family admitted conning 14 victims out of £448,180, but police believe the total could have been more than £1million. One victim was persuaded to sign over her £150,000 house, having already handed over her life savings. Vincent got four years. In 2009 he received six years for charging a pensioner £72,000 to replace one roof tile.But the nightmare for our 78-year-old hero and his disabled wife, continues. The family is living in fear of a reprisal attack and the cops are turning the Osborn-Brooks home into a fortress: 


http://news.met.police.uk/news/updat...ewisham-301562

*
It’s almost as if these fine folks needs something to defend themselves with just in case the police can’t be of help*

----------

Knightkore (05-01-2018)

----------


## Fly Paper

Oh, just a quick update in response to all the retarded comments. The police investigated, collected the evidence & facts and after consulting the Crown Prosecution Service, no action against the pensioner will be taken.

So you can all now wipe the foam from your mouths and calm down. You guys have everyone guilty before any investigation, unlike the UK.

----------


## MedicineBow

Q and A: Self defence and burglars - BBC News

Info. On U.K. self defense. 

Just don't carry a gun or knife....or any other item that could be considered a weapon.

----------

Knightkore (05-01-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> Q and A: Self defence and burglars - BBC News
> 
> Info. On U.K. self defense. 
> 
> Just don't carry a gun or knife....or any other item that could be considered a weapon.


No harsh language either. It might hurt a criminal's feelings.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> How are all these people running around with assault screw drivers?


London is badly in need of *screwdriver control* !!! Where David Hogg when they need him?

----------


## Crunch

> How are all these people running around with assault screw drivers?

----------

Knightkore (05-01-2018),MisterVeritis (05-01-2018),Rutabaga (05-01-2018)

----------


## Swedgin

Egads, but don't Her Majesty's Subjects understand they need permission from one of their Magistrates to defend themselves???

Folks....this is what a world ruled by a new Aristocracy comes too.....

(and remember:  Attorney's, judges, and, the elites, will more often than not, side with criminal elements over law abiding citizens.  Law abiding citizens are nothing more than fodder, servants and tax payers to the Aristocracy.  While the tax paying part is important, remember that NOTHING BAD happens to anyone, without at least two attorneys and a judge making money off of it....)

The "elected" Aristocracy of the Modern West has no more concern for the common citizen, than the hereditary Aristocracy did, but a century and a half ago.....

----------

Knightkore (05-01-2018)

----------


## Fly Paper

> London is badly in need of *screwdriver control* !!! Where David Hogg when they need him?


Don't worry, it's well regulated, just like guns in your 2nd amendment, pmsfl

----------


## Swedgin

> Don't worry, it's well regulated, just like guns in your 2nd amendment, pmsfl


You guys have "Screwdriver Militias????"

(OR, do your Aristocratic Masters even allow workers to use such deadly tools?)

----------


## Crunch

> Don't worry, it's well regulated, just like guns in your 2nd amendment, pmsfl



Quiet, King George

----------


## Fly Paper

> You guys have "Screwdriver Militias????"
> 
> (OR, do your Aristocratic Masters even allow workers to use such deadly tools?)


Yes, just like America, they're called citizens.

On a thread a while ago, it was claimed that the American militia are the American citizens. Then in that case, they need to be well regulated. So to bear arms, you need to be well regulated. So you need laws brought in to control guns and people.

But now apparently, it doesn't apply. So one moment it does and then one moment it doesn't. Just sounds like posters just talk bullshit to support their gun anarchy.

----------


## Swedgin

> Yes, just like America, they're called citizens.
> 
> On a thread a while ago, it was claimed that the American militia are the American citizens. Then in that case, they need to be well regulated. So to bear arms, you need to be well regulated. So you need laws brought in to control guns and people.
> 
> But now apparently, it doesn't apply. So one moment it does and then one moment it doesn't. Just sounds like posters just talk bullshit to support their gun anarchy.


Then we AGREE!

The ownership and use of Firearms in the US are, in NO WAY, "well regulated."

IF they were:

--Known Psycho's, investigated by the Secret Service, FBI and local law enforcement, would go to clinics, not given their guns back....

So, the "failure" is in NO WAY because law-abiding Americans exercise their constitutional rights, but, rather, because Government Law enforcement so utterly FAILS in their duties to enforce the law, and keep citizens safe.

Only abject morons would think that the solution to failed law enforcement, is to make law abiding citizens MORE likely subject to criminal activity....

"When seconds count, the police are minutes away....."


(I mean no offense, but...you Brits seem to be swiftly adopting the French philosophy of surrender and hide.  Hope that works for you, but....I don't think I wish to choose that philosophy.  I would rather be free....)

----------


## Fly Paper

> Then we AGREE!
> 
> The ownership and use of Firearms in the US are, in NO WAY, "well regulated."
> 
> IF they were:
> 
> --Known Psycho's, investigated by the Secret Service, FBI and local law enforcement, would go to clinics, not given their guns back....
> 
> So, the "failure" is in NO WAY because law-abiding Americans exercise their constitutional rights, but, rather, because Government Law enforcement so utterly FAILS in their duties to enforce the law, and keep citizens safe.
> ...


Them we're in agreement that if they were regulated, the 2nd amendment is implemented and followed.

So if you site the 2nd amendment to bear arms, then implement it, regulate the citizens and firearms.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Yes, just like America, they're called citizens.
> 
> On a thread a while ago, it was claimed that the American militia are the American citizens. Then in that case, they need to be well regulated. So to bear arms, you need to be well regulated. So you need laws brought in to control guns and people.
> 
> But now apparently, it doesn't apply. So one moment it does and then one moment it doesn't. Just sounds like posters just talk bullshit to support their gun anarchy.


A well regulated militia is a militia capable of performing its mission. I will make a note that you don't know what well regulated meant at the time the second amendment was written.

----------


## Swedgin

> Them we're in agreement that if they were regulated, the 2nd amendment is implemented and followed.
> 
> So if you site the 2nd amendment to bear arms, then implement it, regulate the citizens and firearms.


Way ahead of ya, Bro!

Believe it or not, we DO have "gun laws."

Quite a few of them actually.

The problem....is that we do not ENFORCE them.

"Criminals thrive on the indulgence of societies understanding...."

----------


## Dan40

> _Yes, just like America, they're called citizens.
> _ 
> On a thread a while ago, it was claimed that the American militia are the American citizens. Then in that case, they need to be well regulated. So to bear arms, you need to be well regulated. So you need laws brought in to control guns and people.
> 
> But now apparently, it doesn't apply. So one moment it does and then one moment it doesn't. Just sounds like posters just talk bullshit to support their gun anarchy.


You left out important words, a common fault of the ill informed, very low intellect types.

----------


## Crunch

> You left out important words, a common fault of the ill informed, very low intellect types.


And the English............(but that is redundant)

----------


## Fly Paper

> You left out important words, a common fault of the ill informed, very low intellect types.


Let's consider the pro gunners argument and the 2nd amendment.

The militia are the citizens, or do you claim local law enforcement are the militia. Ok, so now the police are there to fight a tyrannical government but they're not, they're running after and shooting citizens. So the people (the militia) are well regulated, but they're not. To be well regulated, you need laws/rules such as banning AR-15 assault rifles, storage of firearms in locked cabinets, firearm certificates etc... 

So you site the 2nd amendment to have the right to bear arms but you leave out the regulated part to satisfy your needs. I believe you're doing a disservice to the forefathers.

----------


## Fly Paper

> And the English............(but that is redundant)


Learn English, not a watered version called American English.

----------


## Dave37

English Law is the basis from which American law originated. Things like trial by jury, facing your accusers in court, double jeopardy..oh wait, I think English law isn't concerned with double jeopardy as much anymore. Probably will have to do that here too, after they confiscate everything first.

----------


## Crunch

> English Law is the basis from which American law originated. Things like trial by jury, facing your accusers in court, double jeopardy..oh wait, I think English law isn't concerned with double jeopardy as much anymore. Probably will have to do that here too, after they confiscate everything first.


The England of today is a pale shadow of its former self. They have been overrun by leftists, socialists and muslims who will be the death of a once great culture.

----------


## Crunch

> @Fly Paper?


You really didn't need to invite this 'turd in the punch bowl'.

----------


## Old Tex

> Read my signature, shove it, don't do call outs and flame baiting. If you can't read, get your carer to help.


I guess that it's how you look at it. You would have attacked the hell out of a story about a 78 year old guy protecting himself & his property with a gun. Yet when someone there protects their life & property with a screw driver they are arrested & you call it flame baiting when we want a comment from you. 

So basically in England a person DOES NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO PROTECT HIMSELF OR HIS PROPERTY & you somehow feel that is superior to our country where we do have that right. No problem I guess from your standpoint. Next time your at war just load up your valuables & take them to the shore for shipping & be sure to have a bunch of pretty girls there just in case the invaders want a little something extra. Then you will get (as Chamberlin said) piece in our time.

----------


## Dave37

> The England of today is a pale shadow of its former self. They have been overrun by leftists, socialists and muslims who will be the death of a once great culture.


When you have to control everything for good of people you have to have absolute power.

----------

Crunch (05-01-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> Read my signature, shove it, don't do call outs and flame baiting. If you can't read, get your carer to help.

----------

Knightkore (05-01-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yes, just like America, they're called citizens.
> 
> * On a thread a while ago, it was claimed that the American militia are the American citizens. Then in that case, they need to be well regulated. So to bear arms, you need to be well regulated. So you need laws brought in to control guns and people.*
> 
> But now apparently, it doesn't apply. So one moment it does and then one moment it doesn't. Just sounds like posters just talk bullshit to support their gun anarchy.


Regulated, in the context, means "trained."  Drilled.  Army regulars.  As opposed to irregulars, guerrillas.

Means disciplined.  Which is another word the Left has corrupted.  Discipline does not mean punishment, it means control.

The Minutemen, the citizen-militia, were key in winning American independence.  Having militias able to drill, train, as military regulars, was considered vitally important.

----------


## Fly Paper

> I guess that it's how you look at it. You would have attacked the hell out of a story about a 78 year old guy protecting himself & his property with a gun. Yet when someone there protects their life & property with a screw driver they are arrested & you call it flame baiting when we want a comment from you. 
> 
> So basically in England a person DOES NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO PROTECT HIMSELF OR HIS PROPERTY & you somehow feel that is superior to our country where we do have that right. No problem I guess from your standpoint. Next time your at war just load up your valuables & take them to the shore for shipping & be sure to have a bunch of pretty girls there just in case the invaders want a little something extra. Then you will get (as Chamberlin said) piece in our time.


Wrong.

UK law allows you to protect yourself and property. But instead of doing it the mental frenzied American way, you have to be seen using reasonable force. Americans just shoot 33,000 rounds regardless.

That's why American's are frothing at the mouth with this case. Burglars broke in and an altercation took place, the owner defended his property with appropriate level of force. As a matter of procedure, he is arrested because what he says is important to the investigation and thus, if needed, for the courts. So then he's released, interviewed etc.. and the findings/evidence has concluded that he had used reasonable force, as in, a struggle insued and the burglar armed with a screwdriver came worse off.

Because a gun wasn't involved, the emotion of the story (probably due to years of Hollywood films) was ramped up by the OP. A gun probably meant the house owner's death and possibly more people.

Your over obsessed culture was highlighted by this thread. The Brits investigate, gather the evidence and conclude the case. Americans shoot everything that moves, high fives everyone, whoops and screams the 2nd amendment.

----------


## Fly Paper

I sent a questionnaire to @Crunch , the reply came back.

Screenshot_20180501-201034.jpg

----------


## tiny1

> I sent a questionnaire to @Crunch , the reply came back.
> 
> Screenshot_20180501-201034.jpg


So, if we are so backwards, why are you in North Carolina?  You are aware that YOU are the visitor, that this is our house, and you are only here because we allow it.  You are just like my mother-in-law.  We came here 30 years ago, and our son's family came out like 5 years ago.  When we were all settled out here, MIL comes out.  All she does is put Southerners down, and talk about how superior California is to NC.  You have the same neuroses that she does.
Hey, we rejected your ilk 250 years ago.  We still reject it.  We told you we would not be subjects, so your benevolent gooberment tried to force us, like they force you serfs to comply with their vision of Britain.  We fought, and YOU LOST.  Now, you wanna come over here and snipe up with your royal decrees that we are a violent and unrestrained culture.  Well, guess what?  We do not care one iota how you do it across the pond.  So, if you must be here, behave yourself.  You are in someone else's house, act like it.  You don't like what we do, how we do it, or why we do it, keep it to yourself.  Your opinion means nothing here.  Go find another Limey and complain to them.  Outside of that, you are an annoyance.  Period.  Like the little yapping doglet biting at my ankles.  If you don't like guns, spend some time in other places and leave us alone.  Just sayin'.

----------


## Fly Paper

> So, if we are so backwards, why are you in North Carolina?  You are aware that YOU are the visitor, that this is our house, and you are only here because we allow it.  You are just like my mother-in-law.  We came here 30 years ago, and our son's family came out like 5 years ago.  When we were all settled out here, MIL comes out.  All she does is put Southerners down, and talk about how superior California is to NC.  You have the same neuroses that she does.
> Hey, we rejected your ilk 250 years ago.  We still reject it.  We told you we would not be subjects, so your benevolent gooberment tried to force us, like they force you serfs to comply with their vision of Britain.  We fought, and YOU LOST.  Now, you wanna come over here and snipe up with your royal decrees that we are a violent and unrestrained culture.  Well, guess what?  We do not care one iota how you do it across the pond.  So, if you must be here, behave yourself.  You are in someone else's house, act like it.  You don't like what we do, how we do it, or why we do it, keep it to yourself.  Your opinion means nothing here.  Go find another Limey and complain to them.  Outside of that, you are an annoyance.  Period.  Like the little yapping doglet biting at my ankles.  If you don't like guns, spend some time in other places and leave us alone.  Just sayin'.


I'm not bullet brain. I live in the UK, I have relatives in North Carolina.

Changing my location confuses the stoopid. No offence.

You will find, our ilk sent your ilk 250 years ago. Apparently, we sent the retards.

----------


## Crunch

> I sent a questionnaire to @Crunch , the reply came back.
> 
> Screenshot_20180501-201034.jpg


I was busy with your Mum and wasn't paying attention.

----------


## Fly Paper

> I was busy with your Mum and wasn't paying attention.


You were cremated as well. Fecking amazing.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yes, just like America, they're called citizens.
> 
> On a thread a while ago, it was claimed that the American militia are the American citizens. Then in that case, they need to be well regulated. So to bear arms, you need to be well regulated. So you need laws brought in to control guns and people.
> 
> But now apparently, it doesn't apply. So one moment it does and then one moment it doesn't. Just sounds like posters just talk bullshit to support their gun anarchy.




my guns are well regulated...by me,,one of the "people" whos right shall not be infringed..

not the militias right, nor the government, but the *people*,,like it says...i regulate my guns as im part of Americas people militia, regulated by the individuals who make up the "militia"...

im the regulator...

----------


## Dan40

> I sent a questionnaire to @Crunch , the reply came back.
> 
> Attachment 31262


Good of you to "sign" the questionnaire.

----------

